# Does your Golden belch/burp?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Starlite does it randomly. I think he did it in the past, but I can't remember to be honest. He does it a lot now, and it's pretty cute. I hope he's okay, though! The vet didn't think much of it, and of course he never did it while we were there! :doh:


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh yea, all the time!!!

Especially after he just got through eating a kong. He carries the kong in his mouth after so his burp is pretty much amplified. lol. I think he burps louder than a lot of people.


----------



## Paxton (May 28, 2009)

Yep...and I find it so funny. The last one was standing next to us at the dinner table while we were having a family Thanksgiving dinner (Canada)!!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Yep...usually right in my face.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL yes! Mojo did it just today, we were in the car waiting for Gary to hurry his tush up... Mojo turns and BUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRP... then smiles and starts panting all happily. LOL. Hilarious.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby does it after she has eaten 
she rubs her face all over the floor 
comes over and stands on my lap and burps in my ear or in my face
she loves me really lol


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

right in my face and sometimes when i am kissing him on the head ... BBBBUUURRRPPP

thank god he doesn't have bad breath, lol


----------



## hektor (Jan 26, 2009)

Aaaaa, and I was thinking that hektor was the only one that does it! He usually does it after eating, but he belch like a human, loud and clear! Very funny! Glad that isnt something to worry about!


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh my gosh!! Sahla does this ALL of the time!! Especially when my face is near hers!! Ewwww.... It's almost like she means it!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tuff Dog does burp occasionally...Im more concerned about the other end though:doh:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

quite often and so loudly we call her "Barney" (as in Barney from the Simpsons)


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Yup. Noah does and always looks surprised and looks around like "was that me" and wags his tail. He thinks they are funny.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Charlie does it quite a lot and very loudly as well and right in your face.
Daisy is more of a lady and does in quietly.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Our guys sometimes let out a cheek-puffing quiet blech after they've eaten. It's very amusing.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Both Copper and my BassettX belch. It was worse when I was feeding Nutro - especially the "other" end Alan.

They were being really friendly with a girl at the vet's Saturday. All sweet and nice and then Jack belched right in her face. I apologized, but what can you say really?????


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Good Dog Manners*

.... and that's why I sometimes call them Burpo and Stinky. 

Bob is Burpo. I assume this behavior is good dog manners Just Bob's way of saying the dinner was excellent and thank you. Always one good burp after every meal. 

Opus was also a burper.... she would eat, would walk over, look at us, and belch. and I do think she sometimes waited until we were face to face just so we knew how satisfied she was. 

Tasha... not a burper. Unless she has a more ladylike technique and hides it from us.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, Murphy burps after every meal...as soon as he's walked up to say thank you, so it's always right in my face. My little boys think it's his best party trick ever!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Frequent belching puts a dog at risk of bloating. If the dog is gulping his food down, I'd attempt to slow him down.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester burps sounds just like my son ;-) My vet said the air has to come out of some place....better a burp than the other end.


----------



## Jo's Goldens (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, they both do. Of course they wait until they are right up into your face and out it comes. LOL!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I heard it means the dog is releasing air from the stomach which is actually a good thing?

My burping dog doesn't gulp his food at all. He eats raw, and he eats it slowly and methodically. My gulper never burps. 

I never worried about bloat until I got a GSD. I don't consider Goldens a "bloat breed" in the same way as a GSD. Seems like everyone I know with GSDs has had a few of them bloat. I think I've heard of maybe three Goldens bloating in my entire life- one of them being Jo Ellen's girl. 

Now, though, with the GSD, I am becoming super paranoid about bloat! Owning a bloat breed is scary!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Goldens are a breed that bloats frequently. Belching indicates gas, and a dog belching is attempting to eliminate that gas. It doesn't always eiminate it all, and often belching actually causes a dog to swallow more air. Gulping food is just one way that dogs swallow air. Frequent belching is one of the symptoms preceding bloat. Obviously not all dogs that are belching are pre-bloat, but it is something to be aware of.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I think that Bailey is the Queen of the burpers. I just thought she was so go at it because my husband praises her for it. He thinks it's hilarious. I'm just glad it isn't coming out the other end.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus and Ace burp, and Charlie Brown takes care of "the other end"


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Geeze. With all these belching/burping/farting dogs, I'd have 'em on probiotics _fast. _


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

All the time ! Tanner does it daily - all day long - and usually in your face !


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

When seven month old, May, burps, everyone looks because a burp sounding like that just couldn't come from a little girl like her! Just one burp after eating & no more! 

Her burp is sooooo LOUD that BIGDAWG refers to her as a family member who has terrible manners & lets go of huge, loud burps @ the dinner table. May burped in training classes the other night & everyone :doh::doh: turned as they thought it was me!!!!!!!:uhoh::uhoh: No, it was MAY!!!!!

I do think that her burping is caused by eating too fast but I now feed her in a muffin tin and away from the other two which makes her slow down. The burps still exist??????


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson burps usually just once right after eating when he runs upstairs or to the family room to see me! He's so happy about his savoury meal and comes flying in with his tail and bum wagging like crazy. All of a sudden he stops wagging and lets out a little "BURF" noise, raises his eyebrows a little... and then starts wagging again! lol I laugh every time he does it!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy does it right in my face, all the time! Dory hasn't yet, but she's still new.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I have 4 burping culprits at my house. I never know who is doing it. I have blamed my hubby on occasion. He blames the dogs!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Tazzie burps all the time, and its loud and sounds human. It's funny.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie will usually belch when we are in class, I think it's from all the treats.


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

I've got a burper too.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I have to admit that today at lunch, Lucy burped, then I did right after her. Poor Dory doesn't know what to think of all the burping at her new home yet. She gives Bart dirty looks when he burps.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm cracking up at all these responses... neither of mine are burpers... thank god too because the last thing I want after they've eaten a meal of green tripe is for that smell to come back up. LOL!

Dillon is a bit of a farter though... it's not super often, but sometimes if he's been snoozing on the couch for a while, when he gets down, he'll streeeeetch with his front legs on the ground and butt still on the couch and I'll hear a POOT and then sometimes... smell a stinky. ewwww. (don't tell Dillon I told you guys this, he'd be sooo embarassed)


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

My last golden, Cody, would burp multiple times a day. He'd always have his lips in the "Elvis" impersonation as I like to call it, where both sides of his mouth were caught between his teeth. He'd raise his brows, look around, then continue panting 

Rocky only burps twice a day at most. It always comes out the other end, unfortunate for me!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Both my girls are sleep farters. Lucy always has been, and I've learned this week that Dory is too. That's not pleasant when one of them is sleeping on me.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

No but I wish he did...all the air comes out the other end and my LORD it could peel paint from the walls it's THAT bad!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Your posts are making me laugh so hard! Maggie was a belcher and for a lady, she could really let one rip. And I, too, used to praise her for her belches because I thought it was so funny and I used to tell everyone she was complimenting the chef! 

She also was good at waiting until I was on the phone to come up to me and belch really loud and I'd have to tell the caller, "Really. It was the dog." She made me laugh every day.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Dillon is a bit of a farter though... it's not super often, but sometimes if he's been snoozing on the couch for a while, when he gets down, he'll streeeeetch with his front legs on the ground and butt still on the couch and I'll hear a POOT and then sometimes... smell a stinky. ewwww. (don't tell Dillon I told you guys this, he'd be sooo embarassed)


Charlie Brown is the same way...I always say he's got a loose butt:bowl:That is my term for it anyhow! He'll jump up on the couch--and a little fart. He'll be running up the stairs--and a little fart.


----------



## dellie_4eva (Sep 21, 2009)

angel does, she opens her mouth for it and everything. people say she acts like a human lol cos of her actions


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

LIKE A DRUNKEN SAILOR!!!!!! OMG Teddi is just GROSS sometimes. 

I wish though I could teach her to burp on command. I think it would be funny. 

Max was lady like her her burps. Nothing rude like Teddi. Ah youth.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

Benny burps like a pro!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so jealous of these burping dogs...


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Sophie, after a good meal, will come to us to BE burped. She's done this since she was a pup and the habit hasn't died. She eats, then sits in front of us on the floor, or if I'm not paying attention, will put her legs up on my knees. I have to pet her around the ears and her chest, then she lets out a burp. After all this, she's happily on her way. She's such a needy girl.

Duke rarely burps, and if he does, it's quiet. My dogs hardly ever fart either, thank goodness!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Loboto-Me said:


> Sophie, after a good meal, will come to us to BE burped. She's done this since she was a pup and the habit hasn't died. She eats, then sits in front of us on the floor, or if I'm not paying attention, will put her legs up on my knees. I have to pet her around the ears and her chest, then she lets out a burp. After all this, she's happily on her way. She's such a needy girl.


That's too cute. 

Riley burps once in a while - not often. And when he does it's so quiet that I probably don't hear half of them.

Gunner on the other hand - LOL. He belches. And usually right in my face.


----------



## maddie (Oct 13, 2009)

My Female Golden Burps all the time, good to know others do it too, i was wondering the same things, but guess it is normal!!!!


----------



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

Fergus loves to share his burps with us. I swear he has gotten up from a dead sleep walked over burped in my face, turned around and went right back to sleep. Kaye says he is just thanking us for the good eats.

Dave


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

Bock said:


> Yep...usually right in my face.


Buddy is always burping in my face.. usually right after he eats


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Bailey very rarely burps so it was quite a surprise when Charlie came along. She burps often and quite randomly. She sounds just like a person! Our friends and family that come to visit get a kick out of it.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra always does in my face, I figure it's a "thanks for breakfast, it was good".
She seems very satisfied when she does.
Karen


----------



## jenn1v (Mar 11, 2009)

Buddy usually does it after his drank some water and it's so loud when he does it lol.


----------



## danniv (Oct 19, 2009)

*Burping*

Both of my dogs burp depending on what the eat and how fast they eat it. This is the case for all mammals. My dogs belch is not extremely loud however I did have a mastiff years ago that would burp louder than any human I have ever met, it was so funny.


----------

